# brake drums wont go back



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Open the bleeder again to relive the pressure and push the pads back.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

joecaption said:


> Open the bleeder again to relive the pressure and push the pads back.


Thanks, Joe. Can this be done by hand?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not easy but can be done.
If there's any gap I've used a flat bar to get it started then a C clamp to get it all the way back in.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Joe he may be talking about Drum brakes instead of disk brakes. 

But you can open the bleeder and push the piston back in by hand on drum brakes or disk brakes. You could let the adjuster down a few notches and readjust after you get the drums back on.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

No real need to open bleeder screw, as you let air in. Of course, unless you have tubing connected and dipped into jar with fluid. Then running chance of sucking it through the main line anyway.
Springs will not pull them back together?
Your quest is to figure out how to compress shoes back. Depending on the brakes size, a large C-clamp should do it. Or the belt wrench, should be able to wrap it all the way around shoes. 
Just in case:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_Io1YAHTG0&feature=relmfu


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

You know, I simply can't get over, why springs do not pull shoes back along with pistons. Maybe pistons got crooked inside the bore? They are just flat rather small pags, might be the case.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

ukrkoz said:


> *You know, I simply can't get over, why springs do not pull shoes back along with pistons.* Maybe pistons got crooked inside the bore? They are just flat rather small pags, might be the case.


Ayuh,... The springs, Should collapse the pistons into the wheel cylinder,...

I'd sooner think the adjusters weren't screwed closed...


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

You guys are too much! Thanks for coming to the rescue so fast! Yes, Im dealing with drums, not discs, but got it done! What complicated it was the pin(?) keeping apart the shoes, which poped out of the "slot", eventually, pryed it back in, and then, going on Joe's advice, as well as others, finally squeezed the shoes back about, ohhh, 2-3 mm, thats all it took. Man, now i leant. 

Onto bleeding, now.......


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

noquacks said:


> You guys are too much! Thanks for coming to the rescue so fast! Yes, Im dealing with drums, not discs, but got it done! What complicated it was the pin(?) keeping apart the shoes, which poped out of the "slot", eventually, pryed it back in, and then, going on Joe's advice, as well as others, finally squeezed the shoes back about, ohhh, 2-3 mm, thats all it took. Man, now i leant.
> 
> Onto bleeding, now.......


Ayuh,.... Even though those are known as "Self-adjusting",....

You do know that the adjuster star-wheels need to be adjusted out, as the startin' spot,...

Right,..??


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

He does. Now. Even has video for it. All's well that ends well.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

sory for delay, people. I got ahead of myself and patched it all back up before checking here for follow up posts, but yes, I was aware of the startadjuster, although, have to admit, I assumed all was well as the drums were shiny smooth, no scarring, and they fit back on snugly.

But, I believe I missed a step. Wasnt I supposed to depress brake pedal a few times to "set" the shoes again, THEN test for clearance? If the wheel spins freely, doesnt thaT mean it isnt binding and no adjustment necessary? 

I could jack up car again, no problem, and inspect........

Oh, thanks for the link, UK- it mentions the startadjuster is an "automatically" adjusting device, right?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

noquacks said:


> s
> But, I believe I missed a step. Wasnt I supposed to depress brake pedal a few times to "set" the shoes again, THEN test for clearance? If the wheel spins freely, doesnt thaT mean it isnt binding and no adjustment necessary?
> 
> 
> ...



i never do....if it spins freely = it could be ok, or it could be very loose. if loose, see how far the brake pedal goes down. if it goes more than a 1" or so, then adjusting the star wheel will bring the pedal up. when i adjust drums, i adjust so there is a slight drag with the wheels off. 


yes. when you are backing up, then stop, it self adjusts if needed. assuming things are working properly.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> If the wheel spins freely, doesnt thaT mean it isnt binding and no adjustment necessary?


Ayuh,... With the wheel jacked up, spin the wheel,...
You should hear the shoes, Just touchin' on the drum as it spins...

If not, adjust 'em out abit with a brake spoon...


----------

